# Two more..



## crkdshad (Nov 5, 2007)

Made two new sigs, still don't like em' as much as my metroid one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you guys think?


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 5, 2007)

I still like the metroid one more. Think its time for you to make yerself a nice avatar.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think I replied to your other post, but I think they're all awesome.
Honestly, I've made a lot of sigs, and several nice folks have commented that I'm really good at it, but next to stuff like this...
.. I pale in comparison.

Great work!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

looks good !


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 5, 2007)

Those two are better than the Cloud one and the other anime chick, but I agree that Samus still takes the cake.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(nexus7412369 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I still like the metroid one more. Think its time for you to make yerself a nice avatar.



I'll second that, that Metroid one has it all. A great image, great font, and a fitting background. Now go put your skills to use on your avatar, like nexus said.


----------



## xflash (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Samus still takes the cake.


the cake is a lie

anyway go with the metroid one it looks great


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 5, 2007)

Stick with the Metroid, its the best in my opinion


----------

